# Trying to find a good mid-layer



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm in the U.S. but I found what I wear on the european site of The North Face. I really like this midlayer and it seems to work for a variety of temperatures. If it gets too warm, I take it off and the base layer and shell then work fine for me. I have worn this down to 5 degrees F and it has been plenty while riding. 

I realize it is a 1/4 zip, but it not annoying to me.

The North Face Men

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Imho these are my 2 best favorite midlayers atm:

Patagonia Nanopuff (comes in a half or full zip)










Or when it's not quite so cold:

Midweight Merino Sweater


----------



## rust1d (Oct 21, 2012)

I just use a fleece. End up taking it off once I start hiking leaving my thermal base layer on and gore shell.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I wear a light cotton hoodie for a mid layer when its cold.

My layers are:

5 to -5'c
Polyester base layer (shirt & pants)
cotton t-shirt
Polyester hoodie
Light insulated pants

-5 to -10'c
Polyester base layer (shirt & pants)
cotton t-shirt
medium insulated jacket (not too light not too thick)
Light insulated pants

-10 to -15'c
Polyester base layer (shirt & pants)
cotton t-shirt
light cotton hoodie
medium insulated jacket (not too light not too thick)
Light insulated pants

-15 and colder
Polyester base layer (shirt & pants)
fleece underwear (shirt & pants)
light cotton hoodie
medium insulated jacket (not too light not too thick)
Light insulated pants


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

It is a shame that The North Face discontinued them but they used to make a mid-layer jacket called the Century jacket. Thin with a fleece inner and smooth other surface. Full zip front with small zippered pockets. Stretch fabric. Thumb-hole sleeves and a ninja hood.

I have two of them, one is getting pretty ratty at this point. I've worn them with my base layer and a shell in temps down in the single digits with negative wind-chill and have been warm. They're also great at passing moisture out from your base layer.

If you run across them at a North Face outlet or in a clearance rack, grab one for sure!

Stupid North Face discontinuing a great product...


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

check out the marmot variant jacket, i use it all the time from hot to cold days. the front is a down jacket and the back is a stretchy fleece jacket to let the sweat out. 

works awesome.


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just throw this analog thermal over my compression base layer. I like the thumb gaiters!

http://www.tactics.com/a/4tf9/9/analog-overlay-atf-thermal-hoodie-grayscale.jpg


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

patagonia r1 hoody. Cap 4 hoody if you want something just a bit thinner


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Montbell down sweater if you want something warmer.

Ice breaker 260 and up if you want a little colder

Spyder Bernese if you want an oven


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

on the cheap, you can use any fleece jacket for a mid layer (although, the thicker, the more insulation). I do suggest you get one with pit zips, as they come in extremely handy if things get warm. I'm using a fleece under my thin shell outerlayer and this combo has surprised me with how warm it's kept me through some pretty cold/windy storm conditions.

(btw, I tried the Under Armor Coldgear compression wear and didn't like it. It was too tight and the inner material relatively raspy. If that's all you got, then fine, but there's looser, more sheer fabric, and more comfortable underlayers available at most stores that are cheaper than UA and just as moisture wicking and warm.)


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> patagonia r1 hoody. Cap 4 hoody if you want something just a bit thinner


+1...the r1 is awesome. I wear a hoody version. Underneath I wear Patagonia cap 3 or 4 if very cold.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Montbell down sweater if you want something warmer.


Montbell for the no frills, super warm win. I have one of their down sleeping bags and an ultra-light down jacket. They are both two of the best pieces of camping/cold weather gear I own.

The only problem is the brand is made for tiny Japanese people so if you are super tall or overweight I'd think the fit would be weird.


----------

